

Solid Concepts 3D prints Metal Handgun - jared314
http://www.solidconcepts.com/news-releases/worlds-first-3d-printed-metal-gun-manufactured-solid-concepts/

======
jared314
Additional blog post with video:

[http://blog.solidconcepts.com/industry-highlights/worlds-
fir...](http://blog.solidconcepts.com/industry-highlights/worlds-
first-3d-printed-metal-gun/)

